# Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco gurus



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco gurus*

Hey guys, I got my system hooked up tonight. 
95 Mustang 5.0 Build Log

So for now I am NOT running a sub, or center channel, or rear fill. I just want to get the front stage set before I add too much. So on my Zapco DC Ref 650.6 I have the symbilink for channels 5/6 plugged in.
To fill you in on my HU, it is a CDA117. After a long chat with Alpine I was informed to switch the switches on the underside of the HU to the side opposite or "Normal" since the Imprint module is where the the amp is getting its info. 
I took the left channel RCA for the front and plugged it in. No sound but I figure it is because I need to plug the amp in to my laptop and set gains as the Prev owner did not use those channels. 
I plug in the red RCA and I get a rapid popping from my front speaker and the protect light on my symbilink is flashing to the popping. I was like SH|T! Well I figured I may have wired that side wrong (this is a huuuuge maybe because I labeled and rechecked wires more than a dozen times as well as photographed every step), so I swapped the rcas around. The other speakers also did the same thing!!! Well SH|T again. 

Anyone have any insight on this? Thoughts, suggestions?

Thanks a ton, 

Jesse


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

I have tried all 3 sets of RCAs with the same result.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Process of elimination. Swap cables. Still there swap head units. Still there, swap amps.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Wish I had extra HU and amps. But I will eliminate the imprint and go direct to the HU. I will see where that gets me. Thanks!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

I would first see what setting are input into the DC650.6....get the laptop out and get to looking


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Not sure what setting would be causing my problems but I will get a laptop on that amp as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

gains set too high causing clipping, wrong xover points, wrong inputs, etc

you may also have a bad transmitter or symbilink cable


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Well I tried all 3 cables. The prev owner assured me all of the channels worked. He is a prem member on here.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Going outside now to hook the laptop up. Might post pics.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Well I cannot get the laptop to connect to the amp. When I open the Zapco application it tells me the network is not connected. I am reading the owners manual now.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

the amp is on, driver's installed properly, and then you open the program?

It should ask you for location of drivers and the location is on one of the readme files that come up while installing the software. You can not allow it to search for drivers without putting the location in.

password for admin is Zapco


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Yes amp is on. It runs in "Demo Mode" when I enter the password. Yes please keep these suggestions coming.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

When you go to device manager, does it say Zapco amplifier? Or unknown device?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

It does not appear on my laptop when plugged in. So I do not know.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

did you capitalized the "Z" in Zapco?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Im thinking the amplifier drivers (software) is not installed properly. Uninstall, and reinstall. But instead of just clicking yes, read the instructions that say where to look for drivers and the location to type in. It may take a couple attempts to install the drivers.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Also, this link from azngotskills helped me when I was having a similar issue

Index of /zapco

But is really is just about installing the drivers so the cpu can recognize/program the amp.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Yes. When I plug it in and double click tha application I get this:









I click on Options and change to Admin Mode and get this:









I enter "Zapco" and "Load" and "Save" appear at the top:









This is all I can do. 

I have all of my switches on the amp OFF acording to the manual as I am not running DRC-SL. I tried switching SW-6 on with no success and I tried SW-5 On with no success.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*



tyroneshoes said:


> Also, this link from azngotskills helped me when I was having a similar issue
> 
> Index of /zapco
> 
> But it really is just about installing the drivers so the cpu can recognize/program the amp.


I did get a "driver not found" error for "Network Amplifier" the first time I plugged it in.

I have the files you sent me a link to. Just cannot find the drivers. Do you have a link to the drivers?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*



splaudiohz said:


> I did get a "driver not found" error for "Network Amplifier" the first time I plugged it in.
> 
> I have the files you sent me a link to. Just cannot find the drivers. Do you have a link to the drivers?


The drivers are on the software. Uninstall the software and unplug the usb. Reinstall. During the reinstall process a box of info will come up with the location of the drivers which you have to write down for later. Read it dont just click yes during the reinstall. Then put in the stated location when you get prompted to "search for drivers" like the first time you plugged in the dc amp.

You dont let the cpu search for drivers (first option) you search and include the zapco file that you type in. Then it should recognize the amp.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Okay it is Uninstalled. Going step by step let me know if I am missing anything:


































Then This Readme box pops up:


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Not seeing the drivers I need so far.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

It's right there

c:\\zapco usb driver 1


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

I am not getting the #2. On that pic you posted.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

I plug it in and get nothing.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Go to device manager, locate the zapco amp (thats currently unidentified under usb) right click and try to install drivers. This is your issue.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Well guys my wife is goinginto labor so Imma run to the hospital. Having a boy. I will try to locatethings when I get home thursday or friday. Thanks again for all of the help. I am literally going to build a HP mini to permantly keep in the car so I will get this software solid on one computer.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

what an odd way to end a post

congrats


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Do you have a DRC?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Do you have a DRC?


No, I dont. I am considering it as I am looking at getting a secound DC Ref Amp from some AcuraTLSQ guy


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Just got home from the Hospital. I will configure that port when the little one goes to sleep.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*



tyroneshoes said:


> congrats


Thanks!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Not quite solved yet. Here is an update: 

I plug in the amp. I am NOT prompted by windows for anything. I can open my devise manager and see the "Network Amplifier". Here is what I can do when I follow the directions to load the driver. Pardon the glare, In the trunk of the car...










































Still cannot connect to the amp. Any suggestions?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*



splaudiohz said:


> Not quite solved yet. Here is an update:
> 
> I plug in the amp. I am NOT prompted by windows for anything. I can open my devise manager and see the "Network Amplifier". Here is what I can do when I follow the directions to load the driver. Pardon the glare, In the trunk of the car...
> 
> ...


Thats the right way but it should be prompted when you plug it in. maybe in device manager, delete the device completely and unplug it. This way when you plug it back in, it will have to recognize it and you go through the same steps. 

Or it could be that it has been updated already. in that case try this location for the drivers

C:\FTDI USB DRIVER 2


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

give me an email, ill send you a step by step manual on installing it. Make sure youre not using 64 bit windows 7. Seems to work better on 32 bit windows 7 but best in vista.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

It is a 32 bit win 7. I don't have any laptops that support 64 bit


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*



splaudiohz said:


> It is a 32 bit win 7. I don't have any laptops that support 64 bit


Still we can get it to work. Give me your email address or call up zapco.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

Are you sure it is a 64 bit OS. That Code 28 error when you install the drivers is usually what comes up when it is a 64 bit system and you are trying to install the 32 bit drivers.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

I believe it ended up being the USB cable. I will give you call back tomorrow for the rest of the assistance you needed.


----------



## Tunalollipop (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*



tyroneshoes said:


> Also, this link from azngotskills helped me when I was having a similar issue
> 
> Index of /zapco
> 
> But is really is just about installing the drivers so the cpu can recognize/program the amp.


This link explains everything!! Thxs!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Having an issue with my system. Somone help me figure it out. Alpine & Zapco guru*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...setup-my-nightmare-your-gain.html#post1380980


----------

